# Overseeded today for the first time ever, UPDATE: have germination.



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

I finally put my plan into action today, a lot had to do with finding a good weather window. Long story short, Im feeling very discouraged.

First, I rented a slice seeder from HD, it was a Classen T-20 or TS-20. IMO it was a beast to maneuver, the rate selector lever also had a mind of its own, as well as the set screw to keep the lever in place. I was hoping to set that lever and forget about it but at times Id look at it and it was moving towards the off position, then it would be wide open.... I misused a lot of seed 

The overseeder brought up a ton of thatch (overseeded an existing lawn, scalped prior to seeding as well), leaving it at the surface, there was some seed mixed in unfortunately. Also, it wasnt very forgiving where the surface wasnt exactly level, I had areas where there were no slices between slices (if that makes sense), but seed only. Nothing I could do about that at this point.

Prior to the overseed, I brought in a yard of soil and leveled some areas out, rolled it out etc... everything seemed fine but it had rained for the last two days here so the soil was damp. So today, as the machine hit one of the major leveled areas, it kind of bogged down and sunk a little, leaving deep slices... I think I got it worked out but as the day went on, I noticed that area became compacted and hard and the slices were very formed. When I walked on it, the soil didnt move, this worries me because Im not sure it will absorb water, I see it washing away.

After putting the seed down, I put down scotts starter with crabgrass control and milo. I dressed with a light layer of peat ad watered.

My immediate concern is the area I previously mentioned that was compacted, is there anything I can about about it at this point? Im nervous to even set the sprinkler schedule because I dont know whats going to happen to that area.

And also, what should my watering schedule look like at this point in the year, I do have a sprinkler system.

All in all Im very discouraged, I feel like everything went all wrong and my body is already sore. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I hate to give you something else to worry about, but you said you put down scott's starter with crabgrass control. Is that what you meant, or did you mean Scott's starter with weed preventer?

If it really was the crabgrass control stuff, you're going to have problems with germination since it's a general pre-emergent. The label says not to seed within 4 months of application.

Regarding compaction, I'm sure that will work itself out over time as water softens the soil. I would bet it's just dry and molded to the shape it was in while wet, it's not necessarily compacted.

If you seed again in the future, consider doing it by hand and just using peatmoss on top to get better seed/soil contact. Most people around here don't bother renting a slit seeder even for full renovations. Not that there's something wrong with using one, but it isn't needed to have successful growth.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> I hate to give you something else to worry about, but you said you put down scott's starter with crabgrass control. Is that what you meant, or did you mean Scott's starter with weed preventer?
> 
> If it really was the crabgrass control stuff, you're going to have problems with germination since it's a general pre-emergent. The label says not to seed within 4 months of application.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes youre correct, it was scotts with weed preventer. Lesson learned with the seeder, my body is paying for it. Hopefully youre right about that not being compaction.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Hard to tell you what your water schedule should be. It's going to be different for everyone. Depends on your sprinkler and how much water it puts down, the weather and how well your soil retains moisture.

My advice is to set it for 12-15 minutes and run it 3-4 times on day one. Check to see how much water is being put down and make adjustments going forward. As long as the seed stay wet you'll be fine. You will find that your schedule will change day to day sometimes depending on how hot it is or rain of course.


----------



## 87Fethers (Apr 25, 2018)

If there are some bare areas that didn't get overseeded, throw down some Scott's patchmaster or make your own by mixing soil, peatmoss, and grass seed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If you have compaction in a small area, you can grab a pitchfork and push it into the ground and pull up a bit.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, it looks like Im going to have to do some patch work, the small area is now mostly flooded after a 15 min cycle this morning. The last watering was 5:30 yesterday evening...


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

SPB903 said:


> Thanks for the tips, it looks like Im going to have to do some patch work, the small area is now mostly flooded after a 15 min cycle this morning. The last watering was 5:30 yesterday evening...


What I do for an overseed is set the controller to apply the same total amount of water as normally required but split up into 3x per day, everyday. So say an area normally gets 1.4" per week requiring 120 minutes per week total run time and that keeps it hydrated and healthy. Divide the 120 minutes by 21 for a run time of 5 or 6 minutes, 3x per day everyday. Adjust based on observation.

Standing water is usually death to seedlings. If you have the time and opportunity, run the overseed watering schedule for a week prior to seed down. This helps soften the top few inches for a core aeration and allows you to see if clock adjustments are needed before seed down. Mow short, aerate, spread seed, roll, done.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

I began to notice germination 2 days ago, even more today obviously. What are my next steps outside of watering? Am I just in a holding pattern at this point?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Hold the line! Make sure there is no traffic on the seedlings, and they aren't drowning in water but stay moist. It will be like this for 2-3 weeks until you are ready for a mow.

Once they all germinate, you may be able to back off the water just a little bit, depending on how your soil holds moisture. Just keep an eye on it. If the soil is wet (not damp, wet) right before the next watering cycle starts, you are watering too much.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Hold the line! Make sure there is no traffic on the seedlings, and they aren't drowning in water but stay moist. It will be like this for 2-3 weeks until you are ready for a mow.
> 
> Once they all germinate, you may be able to back off the water just a little bit, depending on how your soil holds moisture. Just keep an eye on it. If the soil is wet (not damp, wet) right before the next watering cycle starts, you are watering too much.


Got it, thank you. I find myself constantly adjusting the watering schedule and length for the day, the weather this time of year is up and down. We have 2 days of "Moderate" rain coming up. Im assuming patching any bare spots will wait till next year.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Also, I have noticed for 2 days now that some established grass is now growing white, is the poa?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@SP@SPB903 Probably tenacity causing that..?


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

I did not apply any tenacity, I used scotts starter with weed preventer (to my knowledge doesnt contain tenacity??) and milo. Both at seed down on Wednesday of last week.

EDIT: Scotts Starter with Weed Preventer contains Tenacity.... so thats what it is. Will it eventually grow out?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It has the same ai as tenacity - mesotrione. It will bleach your grass white. Not to worry. It will grow out and after you mow a few times it will be gone.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Harts said:


> It has the same ai as tenacity - mesotrione. It will bleach your grass white. Not to worry. It will grow out and after you mow a few times it will be gone.


@Harts Thank you.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

I posted this on my mow thread, and got no response so Ill try here. Ok, I mowed with success.... it doesnt appear Ive disturbed any seedlings, I avoided the larger bare areas and the new grass held strong. My lawn is looking dark and thick even though it still needs work. I put down a blend of TTTF, KBG and PRG 9 days ago. Like I said I also applied scotts starter with meso and Milo, both at bag rate. Ive been watering via my sprinkler system but have recently backed off with the cooler temps coming in. What are my next steps from here?? I do have some compacted areas with minimal growth at this moment that Im concerned about. I took someone elses advice here and used a pitch fork to poke some holes in the compacted areas.

And being my overseed is so recent, do I even consider a nitrogen blitz? If so, when?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

SPB903 said:


> I posted this on my mow thread, and got no response so Ill try here. Ok, I mowed with success.... it doesnt appear Ive disturbed any seedlings, I avoided the larger bare areas and the new grass held strong. My lawn is looking dark and thick even though it still needs work. I put down a blend of TTTF, KBG and PRG 9 days ago. Like I said I also applied scotts starter with meso and Milo, both at bag rate. Ive been watering via my sprinkler system but have recently backed off with the cooler temps coming in. What are my next steps from here?? I do have some compacted areas with minimal growth at this moment that Im concerned about. I took someone elses advice here and used a pitch fork to poke some holes in the compacted areas.
> 
> And being my overseed is so recent, do I even consider a nitrogen blitz? If so, when?


If you put down starter at bag rate and milo, you are probably good with N for now. Maybe in another 2 weeks, start the blitz. You ideally want a couple mows on the new grass before pounding N.


----------

